# Interesting ... Meet The New Sports Drink: Pickle Juice



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

Fill your water bottles up!

Meet The New Sports Drink: Pickle Juice | ThePostGame



> When it comes to folk remedies, professional athletes are miles ahead of the game. Whether putting butter on a burn or rubbing dirt on a cut, they'll do just about anything if they think it'll help them get through a game.
> 
> Including drinking pickle juice.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

They had it at some of the rest stops on the Hotter N Hell 100 ride this year. It tastes brutal, mega tangy and salty. But, if you chase it with water, you can get it down. Having said that, it was massively hot and I didn't even remotely cramp, even though my legs were very tired. It worked great for me.

You'll definitely know it when you take a big old' draw off the bottle. It gets your attention.


----------



## davidhill (Jan 29, 2007)

good for hangover prevention as well


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I used it all last summer to ride in the 108 degrees on the TX trails.

The pure amount of sodium scares me but man does it prevent cramps.


----------



## ROPECHA (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't know if I could down that stuff,but if it works...maybe. 

Some pro cycling teams use beat juice to great effect.


----------



## GPeek (Sep 1, 2005)

Been drinking the juice for years during extended exercise, as a supplement to water and sport drinks, especially during very hot weather. A track and football coach in college turned me on to it and I have been drinking it for over 20 years. Claussen kosher dill pickles that are kept in the refrigerated area of you local store is the most palatable to me. Just remember a little goes a long way.


----------



## Hoverbike (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, I've been drinking this stuff in AZ. When it's hot and you are craving salt, this tastes like gold. Other then that, its taste like pickle brine which I don't mind.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha I read this article too. LAst nite I did put it to work I got in a quick 8mi on my local trail after work I rode with a racer type guy about half my size and he put a hurtin' on me. Anyway I didnt drink pickle juice, but I made a sandwich with an obnoxious amount of pickles on it and I feel like it helped a bit. I had water and Gatorade and I feel like the Gatorade was all sugar.


----------



## Patch4062 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm a lineman for the power company and I had heard some of the old timers drank pickle juice on the hot days to keep from cramping.


----------



## Air Bud (Apr 4, 2012)

Hell I take a pull off the old pickle juice bottle in the morning just to keep a little hair on the chest. Works great


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

GPeek said:


> Claussen kosher dill pickles that are kept in the refrigerated area of you local store is the most palatable to me.


Most pickles on the store shelf have calcium hydrochloride in them too. It's what keeps the brine clear. So not only is there sodium, but a bit of calcium too. There's a number of other elements in the pasteurized pickle brine to improve presentation. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------

